# tone vs vibrate function on e-collar



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

I would like to hear some opinions on the vibrate feature (dogtra collars) vs the tone feature on others. I have my springer on whistle commands. I am debating on if I should get an e-collar in the first place and then which feature I would like better.

My thoughts are the vibrate feature may be nice for quietness, but am wondering if he will respond like he does to the whistle commands to the vibration. Anyone out there done this with the vibrate feature. I would imagine the tone feature would be like the whistle?

On the tone e-collars, can you make them beep in short successions like a whistle?

Thanks


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

The pro that I am working with to train my lab told me to get a collar with either the tone or pager(vibrate). He didn't have a preference one way or the other. I got a Dogtra with the pager, but that was based more on the other features and size of transmitter versus tone/page.

The trainer I am working with trains dogs on the tone/pager as an extension of the come/here command only. It is an awesome tool to have. I just hit the pager and the dog looks back at me and starts coming in. (Reallly handy when there are a lot of people/dogs around with a lot of yelling, whistling and general commotion)


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. So your dog "listens" to the vibrate command. I would mainly use it for the come/here command. I am really leaning towards the dogtra collars since I like their features and 0-100 intensity levels.

Which dogtra model do you have? I am thinking of getting the 1500ncp.


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Yup, I just hit the pager and she comes running, of course as it has been stated and I'm sure will be stated again, solid o.b. without an e-collar should be in place before you use a collar.

I have the dogtra 1700 ncp, I like the lcd screen that lets you know exactly what intensity level you are on 1-127.

Good luck with the dog.


----------



## TC G (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the tone on my innotek and it works great. Hit it and he comes running.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I have and always have had a problem with the tone or vibration modes. When you use that mode the dog has just BEATEN YOU! If a dog gets away with something one time, he'll try it twice. If he gets away with it three times, he'll try it four. When Tritronics developed these in the early 80's I argued with them over the feature. If it's worth buzzing or beeping the dog, it's worth shocking him. You'll end up with a better trained dog and fewer ulcers.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with Gonehuntin regarding using this feature as a "warning tone"

However, it seems you want to use this as a silent command.

That is how I have often used it as well and it works great. I use it as a "Here" comand. If the dog fails to comply he will recieve whatever action is appropriate for the situation, just as if he had refused a whistle or verbal command.

The tone is quiet and the pager is nice. Both are fine. I wouldnt let that be the deciding factor as to what brand you choose.

I suggest Dogtra or Tritronics as they are the only collars I have seen that are quality tools.

Good Luck!!


----------

